
Biot: Network-aware information pipe for the Internet of Things - blacksqr
https://bitbucket.org/enbygg3/biot
======
detaro
link should be to project page:
[https://bitbucket.org/enbygg3/biot](https://bitbucket.org/enbygg3/biot)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Changed from [http://wiki.tcl.tk/40961](http://wiki.tcl.tk/40961).

